# Tias puppys



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

congatulations! What sweet little puddings!

How did you find the whelping?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Welping was good once the first one came out she just popped them out lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

ooooo congrats, they are gorgeous lil things, look like their dad dont they.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

they are gorgeous, what sex are they all?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics.. Puppies everywhere..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but im gonna get on your nerves with my photos


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

You have some really good photos of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but im gonna get on your nerves with my photos


nah u wont 

we need more lol.

how many boys and how many girls???


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw All dark ones as well. Congrats Tia


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

there lovely all look healthy n strong !!!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

4 boys 3 girls they are all strong except little mouse but he dont stop feeding so i dont think it will be long before he catches up mouse is little but strong he crawls and rolls everywhere.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww r jinx's is like that the smallest but most activie


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi great photos! I like the second photo down with the little tiny one! OUr new rehomed doggy is called Milly but we call her Milly Mouse as she is so timid but don't underestimate her - she can run faster than a car- wild thing!!!

Put as many photos on as you like - me and my girls love looking through them all - anyway - I'm not sure we will be having pups so its a pleasure to be involved with someone else's!LOL'S


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will be taking pictures every day believe me lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> 4 boys 3 girls they are all strong except little mouse but he dont stop feeding so i dont think it will be long before he catches up mouse is little but strong he crawls and rolls everywhere.


Awww bless, yeh a bloke i know who studded my litter had a litter a few years ago and he had a tiny puppy about half the size of the others.. even when 8 weeks he was half the size of the others.. and they called him tiny weed haha .. he lives in a nearby village and hes now as big as the rest 

lovely photos


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Tia looks happy! Actually they all do!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

How long before they are going to start climbing ???


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

What does Alfie think of Tia and her pups??


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

theve grown already  blimey.

they are lovely  ave u found any homes for them yet ???


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think they have grown already, 3 have gone, me, the studs owner someone i work with also there is family intrerest in them but not sure yet


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

my kind of dog, I'm going have to stop looking at puppies getting broody.

Well done mum, you've got a handsome litter there.

Congratulations on your new arrivals. 

Sue


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, I carried Alfie up and he just looked at them and was thinking oh no not more animals lol


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Proud daddy looking at he's lovely babys for the first time


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Proud daddy looking at he's lovely babys for the first time


haha he looks suprised lmao.

bet mum was trying to get back in wen she knew he was in the house bless her.

i can imagine her flying in once he left and counting them all lol.

they really are gorgeous....i luv black staffys


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are so beautiful, and Tia looks so happy too. Beautiful photos, I could never tire of seeing them!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tia was in the room, she was on the bed next to me she never batted an eye lid she is a really good mum


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Tia was in the room, she was on the bed next to me she never batted an eye lid she is a really good mum


wow she is a special mum, its a wonda she didnt wanna beat him to a pulp


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww gorgeous babies.. well done Tia mum and dad are fab... Alfie has a great head on him xx


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

lol george is the dad alfie is my chihuahua lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I really cant let my OH see these pups.. he loves Staffies! lol


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

wow baby staffies .. my favourite. they look gorgeous xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

congrats ts making me want more dogs now lol  are you keeping any


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Kerry any more photos now 5 days old? lol's


----------

